# 68 Gto Antenna install



## gtojoe68 (Jan 4, 2019)

Anyone know the correct hardware for install of stock fender antenna? Ames doesn't seem to have the angled mount to make it work correct. Mine was always missing


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

I may have a spare chrome wedgiee

for the 68 9 antenna


----------



## gtojoe68 (Jan 4, 2019)

Fabulous! Maybe with that bracket too?


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

oh

I read the ad wrong .... I thought you just needed the chrome ...

here is what the antenna assembly looks like ... this ones for my Judge .. but I have other chrome parts

if your using the antenna ... buy an nos mount and cable it really matters on the reception ...yah they are 175.00

without the mast but you never want to pull the fender to replace it if your car is painted

Scott


----------



## gtojoe68 (Jan 4, 2019)

Nope. You read ad correct. I was cross talking about bracket for reverse lights. All i need is the angled chrome piece. I bought new correct 68 antenna from Ames. Thought I'd need another mortgage.


----------



## gtojoe68 (Jan 4, 2019)

Plus, it's all pulled through fender. I have bracket with folding wedge part too. New bezel and grommet won't work and sit right without the angled chrome piece though


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

antennas are not cheap for the right ones ........

those power antennas in my picture are kinda spendy also

I just paid 350 for an NOS mast for one ......... for a 68 gto hardtop power antenna I just restored

somebody spent 460.00 in 2015 on the same mast for a power antenna 67-69 a body

I will get the box down from the rack later and post up a picture of my nicest spare wedgie ...


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

*wedgie/adapter*

here is a nice spare one from my 68 - 9 stash

25.00 

no pits nice chrome gm original


----------



## jayvee53 (Aug 26, 2018)

Hello,

Your comments about the 68 antenna apply to my situation and I am hoping you can offer some guidance. The antenna mast on my 68 is broken off about two inches from the fender. Using terms I fond on page 163 of the latest Ames catalog, the antenna base nut, the antenna base adapter and the rubber mounting pad are all still present. I can tighten the assembly down on to the fender using the base nut. Is broken piece of the existing antenna mast supposed to be able to be pulled out of the assemble? According to what I can see in the catalog diagram and the pictures of replacement masts, it looks like that is the case, but my attempts to remove the broken stub haven't worked, maybe just not enough muscle? I didn't want to force anything so haven't used too much in the way of force. Thanks in advance for your help!!!


----------

